# Raleigh USA Racing



## Tim s (Mar 14, 2020)

Here are some pics of my Raleigh USA racing bikes. The two Super Course models are very different shades of blue. The taller one feels light and handles nicely. The wheels on the 25 inch one do not match so I will have to search for a matching/correct pair. I just finished detailing the lighter blue one and the red one was done a few years ago. I am still looking for the Competition and Prestige models to complete the series. Enjoy Tim


----------



## 3-speeder (Mar 14, 2020)

Beautiful!  Love me some Raleighs!


----------



## BroCraig (Mar 14, 2020)

oops. can’t say here. Coveting the red one. LOL Love that red stripe on the seat!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim s (Mar 15, 2020)

Thanks, I really love the amount of chrome on these bikes. Tim


----------



## Sven (Mar 15, 2020)

Very nice! A beautiful set


----------



## 1motime (Mar 15, 2020)

Beautiful!  What is the time frame on these?


----------



## Tim s (Mar 15, 2020)

They are from 1984. Raleigh offered the bikes to coincide with the 84 olympics that were held here in the USA.


----------



## Mr.RED (Mar 15, 2020)

Sweet collections they look awesome .


----------



## 1motime (Mar 15, 2020)

Catalog boasts computer assisted design in 1984.  Cutting edge at that date.  Photo shows a Bay Window VW bus as chase vehicle.  Not so cutting edge at that date!


----------



## bikerbluz (Mar 16, 2020)

Nice observation, 1motime. Nothing like vintage bikes and buses! Raleigh had some really nice bikes. The Bus will always be an icon.


----------

